# Full Sail University - Film Production MFA



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Full Sail University - Film Production MFA. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2018)

The Film School Full Sail University - Film Production MFA has been updated.



> Updated Admissions Deadline and Minimum GPA


----------

